# What size Trek for a 5' 4" rider



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

Looking for a bike for my son and no way does it make sense to buy new for someone growing that fast. Thinking a 6 year old 5xxx series or an older Madone frame. An aluminum bike would be good too but I'm not as familiar with those.

Anyone out there around 5' 4" care to share what size bike they are on? Probably looking for an aggressive fit. Stem length? Setback or zero setback post too.

Appreciate it.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

How old is your son? Is he currently 5' 4"? You probably want the very largest frame he can fit on (with a short step, etc.) if he is still growing. If he is still growing, try a 54cm. If he's done, try a 50cm. Obviously, everyone fits different... so a real fit by a bike shop (or even a calculator like wrench science has) would be better than advice on a forum.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm 5"4" and male. At this height he probably *will not *be able to standover a pre-2009 50cm with the level top bar. It's too tall (remember that males need more space for clearance). 

The 2009 and later Trek road bikes with the *sloping top bar *will give him about 1/4 clearance in the 50cm size. I have an aluminum 2.1 and a CF 4.7 in this size. Because they have a regular seat post, the seat top to pedal problem is avoided.

*Beware* of the Madones with the integrated seat post. He may, as I do, have bare standover on a 50cm but be unable to get the seat low enough for a proper bend in his knee. After a year of trying everyihing but surgery, my independent professional fitter and I concluded my 5.2 would always be too tall. The dealer, of course, promised that it would fit since I could standover the bike.

You should be able to get a decent price on a 2009 Trek 2.1 (a BEST BUY by the way).


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm 5'4.5" (and female) and I ride a 49cm. I'm guessing a 50cm is about right for him now.


----------



## jwhuang06 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if this helps, but I'm a 26 year old male at 5'4 with a +3" ape index (i know, i'm short.... lol). I ride a 2010 50cm Madone 4.5 w/ a 80mm stem. It fits me perfect!


----------



## ridebikes (Jun 7, 2005)

All good input, thanks a lot.

Yeah he just turned a teenager and now 5' 2" but will wake up tomorrow and he'll be 5' 3". I put him on a small 29er mtn bike and was initially a little big but now he just flies on the thing. My intent is just to buy a used frame and swap 10 speed parts from my '04 5200. Was thinking 54cm might be about right for next year but might be a little too big.

Right now he rides a '04 5200 48cm WSD and it's starting to get small. He loves that thing though.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

ridebikes said:


> All good input, thanks a lot.
> 
> Yeah he just turned a teenager and now 5' 2" but will wake up tomorrow and he'll be 5' 3". I put him on a small 29er mtn bike and was initially a little big but now he just flies on the thing. My intent is just to buy a used frame and swap 10 speed parts from my '04 5200. Was thinking 54cm might be about right for next year but might be a little too big.
> 
> Right now he rides a '04 5200 48cm WSD and it's starting to get small. He loves that thing though.


Try one of these, a longer stem, and a 32.5mm setback seat post. You might get another year or two out of the bike. https://shop.sunrisecyclery.com/item/14302/


----------

